
Jeff Bonforte, CEO of Xobni, explains why Gabor left - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/23/a-xobni-executive-leaves-the-red-hot-startup-but-why/#comment-2418072
======
rgrieselhuber
I found Bonforte's "explanation" annoying. It smacked of the same
condescending attitude that some (note I didn't say all) MBA types have
towards hackers that says "you're a good programmer but leave the business
stuff to me."

~~~
ashu
The obsequious reply to that comment is actually even more annoying. Or,
perhaps, I am not catching the sarcasm.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
How is my comment obsequious?

~~~
whacked_new
I think ashu is talking about the comment on TC.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Ah.

------
falsestprophet
That in no way explains why Gabor left.

~~~
bprater
Agreed, sounds like just like the common "irreconcilable differences"
Hollywood couples like to use.

Seems foolish to leave a hot startup without _really_ good reasons.

~~~
colinplamondon
>>> Seems foolish to leave a hot startup without really good reasons.

That presumes that one's overriding concern is job security.

------
staunch
I'm having flashbacks to reading _High Stakes, No Prisoners_ when Ferguson
starts to realize what a mistake he made with hiring his new CEO. If they had
only sold the company to Microsoft a few months into his reign the parallel
would been even more eerie.

------
aditya
Looking beyond the why - I think what Gabor did is smart, but it takes a lot
of balls to leave something that you were instrumental in building, and all
your stock options, and saying: "If I did it once, I can do it again"

